# Aww man, they're on the same day



## philipw33 (Jan 29, 2012)

This year The Giant Race and Tour de Peninsula are both on August 4 2012.

What should i do?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

philipw33 said:


> What should i do?


Running versus cycling. Hmm - what kind of answer do you think you'll get on a cycling forum?


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

You take that run instead and we're not waving to you no more, traitor.


----------



## Lije Baley (Jun 8, 2012)

First, you'll need to get a DeLorean with a really good flux capacitor...


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Skip the Tour de Peninsula - it's run by San Mateo County Parks as a fundraiser yet they don't allow cycling in most of their parks (2 exceptions - small part of San Bruno Mtn and Crystal Springs Trail).


----------



## philipw33 (Jan 29, 2012)

ratpick said:


> Skip the Tour de Peninsula - it's run by San Mateo County Parks as a fundraiser yet they don't allow cycling in most of their parks (2 exceptions - small part of San Bruno Mtn and Crystal Springs Trail).


thanks for the info.
ive have decided to skip Tour de Peninsula, and spend my $40 in my own city. So im gonna do Cycle SF. cyclesf | April 28, 2013

also i want my giants bobble head.


----------

